# Bilder in Bildern "verstecken"



## Poncho (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
mein Vorhaben ist nicht leicht zu beschreiben, obwohl ich vermute, dass es nicht allzu schwer sein sollte.
Also:
Man kennt vermutlich die Farbkreisbilder (auch Ishihara Bilder genannt). Das ist ein Test um eine Farbsehschwäche festzustellen.
So etwas ähnliches möchte ich gerne dahingehen erstellen, indem ich ein Bild in einem anderen verstecke.
Das versteckte Bild soll erst dann zum Vorschein kommen, wenn man mit einem Farbfilter (zum Beispiel mit einem 
Rot-Filter) das Bild betrachtet. 
Das versteckte Bild kann dabei auch nur eine "grobe" Nachricht sein (Ein Pfeil, eine Zahl oder ein kurzer Text)

Geht so etwas?
Wenn ja, wie müsste man dieses Vorhaben herangehen?

Viele Grüße

Poncho


----------



## ink (9. Dezember 2008)

Es gäbe die Möglichkeit es über "Technodots" zu regeln.
Ansonsten musste dir ein Referenzbild in eine Ebene legen und dann die Punkte händisch setzen.

mfg


----------



## Poncho (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi nesk, 
danke für die Antwort, aber Technodots würden nicht genau das erzeugen, was ich möchte. 
Vielleicht ging mein Beispiel mit den Ishihara Bildern doch etwas zu weit.
Mir geht es lediglich darum ein Bild in einem anderen zu verstecken, welches dann erst wieder über einen Rot-Filter sichtbar wird.
Ah mir ist ein besseres Beispiel eingefallen.
Es gab früher mal diese echt lästigen Kopierschutzbilder bei Computerspielen. 
Da hat man irgendein Symbol gesehen. Mit einer roten Folie konnte man das korrekte Symbol erst sehen. 
Sowas in der Art suche ich.

Gruß
Poncho


----------

